# Camo fabric for a DIY ground-blind



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## tjb50cal (Jul 5, 2010)

check this thread for ideas http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1563086


----------



## Demp223 (Feb 3, 2010)

I got some ASAT 3d leaf off Ebay.Comes in 5ft wide and sold by yard.Stuff is great for quick blinds and rolls up tight for easy carry.


----------



## spflugradt (Sep 7, 2009)

I had the same issue with the camo netting from the surplus store being too dark. My fix was to get some bleach in a spray bottle. First I hung it all up in a tree then put the spray bottle on stream and spray some streaks across the fabric, let it sit for about 3 minutes then threw it in the wash, then put the bottle on mist and sprayed big splotches randomly throughout the whole piece... allowed it to sit a couple three more minutes then threw it back in the wash and then hung it out to dry. I did this with 10 pieces total and have them hung around my stands as well as several ground blinds built out of them, it takes a little time but for the price of the netting as opposed to the fabric for me this was the best and easily the cheapest way to go.

Steve


----------



## cloudbaseracer (Jun 15, 2010)

Brad66 said:


> I want to get some camo netting so I can make a ground blind that just clips to tree branches, twigs, vegetation, leaves etc. I would prefer to get some in predator camo or asat as anything else always seems to be too dark in large quantities. Does anyone know where I can find some predator camo, say maybe 8 foot by 3 foot? I have the little clips that I got at harbor freight, they were neon colors so I painted them all flat black. If anyone can show me where to get them reasonably, I will post a DIY packable ground blind that should fit in any daypack and weigh less than 2 pounds.



Brad,

I would like to see what you did to make a packable ground blind. 

Thanks,
James


----------



## prairieboy (Aug 19, 2009)

I use rolls of burlap.Un roll it,find a nice mud hole,stomp it around in the mud and muck,hang it up to dry and good to go.


----------



## cloudbaseracer (Jun 15, 2010)

No mud holes here as October is the driest month. If there are any wet spots there is no way to be sure they are where the deer are. Hopefully Brad will see this and respond with his system.


----------

